# Best/Closest location from Ottawa to get an iPad



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I was waiting like some if not most of you here for the iPad sales to hit our Canadian online Apple Store and Best Buy on the 24th of this month to get one. With the latest news from Cupertino yesterday, I am thinking about driving South to get an iPad instead of waiting.

I was just wondering what would be the best and closest location for me to drive to from Ottawa.

I would appreciate any suggestions or shared purchase experiences, customs info,etc...

Thanks guys.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Apple Store in Syracuse. Pay gst and pst crossing the border on the device price minus the NY sales tax.
Buy itunes card in the U.S. store on a separate purchase and do not claim them at the border; This will allow you to start a U.S. Itunes account with a real or fictitious address so that you can load it up with Apps purchased from the U.S. itunes store.

Phone before going to check stock.


----------



## fishy007 (Feb 10, 2010)

jimbotelecom said:


> Apple Store in Syracuse. Pay gst and pst crossing the border on the device price minus the NY sales tax.
> Buy itunes card in the U.S. store on a separate purchase and do not claim them at the border; This will allow you to start a U.S. Itunes account with a real or fictitious address so that you can load it up with Apps purchased from the U.S. itunes store.
> 
> Phone before going to check stock.


Is there a specific problem in claiming the itunes gift card? I'm planning to do the same thing tomorrow, but was planning to declare all my purchases.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

fishy007 said:


> Is there a specific problem in claiming the itunes gift card? I'm planning to do the same thing tomorrow, but was planning to declare all my purchases.


No other than you'll pay gst & pst on the cards too.


----------



## bmmr (Nov 25, 2006)

fishy007 said:


> Is there a specific problem in claiming the itunes gift card? I'm planning to do the same thing tomorrow, but was planning to declare all my purchases.


No problem declaring the Itunes card, but why pay duty on a prepaid itunes card? You can just slide the card into your wallet and save 13% in taxes.


----------



## fishy007 (Feb 10, 2010)

bmmr said:


> No problem declaring the Itunes card, but why pay duty on a prepaid itunes card? You can just slide the card into your wallet and save 13% in taxes.


oh ok. I thought there might be a bigger issue at hand here. Just wanted to make sure  And here's hoping I can find an iPad tomorrow :|


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

jimbotelecom said:


> Apple Store in Syracuse. Pay gst and pst crossing the border on the device price minus the NY sales tax.
> Buy itunes card in the U.S. store on a separate purchase and do not claim them at the border; This will allow you to start a U.S. Itunes account with a real or fictitious address so that you can load it up with Apps purchased from the U.S. itunes store.
> 
> Phone before going to check stock.


Thank you Jim for the advice, very good points that I did indeed take note of.
I just checked the address on Google Maps and it is about ~ 3hrs 41min drive.

I did another lookup for Best Buy, and it looks like there's a Best Buy store in that location as well (Syracuse). 

Just curious (as silly as it may seem), are there any advantages of getting it from Best Buy rather than Apple store at that location or vice versa?

Thanks.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

TGV said:


> Thank you Jim for the advice, very good points that I did indeed take note of.
> I just checked the address on Google Maps and it is about ~ 3hrs 41min drive.
> 
> I did another lookup for Best Buy, and it looks like there's a Best Buy store in that location as well (Syracuse).
> ...


Watch out for the NY state gestapo...they like ticketing Canadians.

Buy at the Apple store. Best buy is in the same mall but I think the Apple store will more likely have the iPad in stock. The Apple might have some accessories in stock too, which I doubt Best Buy would.


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

jimbotelecom said:


> Watch out for the NY state gestapo...they like ticketing Canadians.
> 
> Buy at the Apple store. Best buy is in the same mall but I think the Apple store will more likely have the iPad in stock. The Apple might have some accessories in stock too, which I doubt Best Buy would.


LOL, like that Gestapo comment 

You are a life saver Jim, thank you man. I appreciate all the info that you have shared so far.

Now it's just a matter of managing to drive down South this weekend, hopefully I will have the time to do it.

I will keep you posted guys, and will share my experience if I will ever do it.

Take care and thanks again.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

jimbotelecom said:


> Apple Store in Syracuse. Pay gst and pst crossing the border on the device price minus the NY sales tax.


The value for duty INCLUDES NY STATE TAX.


From the CBSA website:
bsf5056 I Declare



CBSA said:


> *Value for duty and foreign sales tax*
> 
> Value for duty is sometimes called customs value. It is the amount the CBSA uses to calculate duty on your goods, and it is generally based on the price you paid for the goods.
> 
> In most cases, the CBSA considers any foreign sales tax added to or included in the price to be part of the value.


To be specific, Customs Valuation: Price Paid or Payable (Customs Act, Section 48), Memorandum D13-4-3, Article 16 states:


"The amount of any duties and taxes, that are paid or payable to the government of the country of export in respect of the imported goods by reason of the goods having been exported, is to be treated as part of the price paid or payable for those goods in determining the value for duty under section 48."

D13-4-3 - Customs Valuation: Price Paid or Payable (Customs Act, Section 48)


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

@Gary

It may be written so but it appears that some will tax you on the net amount regardless. Worth asking when paying at the border imo. Worst case you pay on the total amount, nothing lost by asking but you may get a free lunch out of the deal.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

jimbotelecom said:


> No other than you'll pay gst & pst on the cards too.


Actually no, gift cards are not subject to gst, pst at the border or even state tax at point of sale. Also the purchases you make later with your us account aren't charged tax either. Couple that with the fact that movie rentals are cheaper by at least a dollar per unit and you can see that these us cards are a very good deal.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

l84toff said:


> @Gary
> 
> It may be written so but it appears that some will tax you on the net amount regardless. Worth asking when paying at the border imo. Worst case you pay on the total amount, nothing lost by asking but you may get a free lunch out of the deal.


It's best to be realistic in what is policy so as to not raise expectations or miseducate what is entitled.

One's mileage will vary by CBSA agent, time of day, border crossing, etc... Some will be waived through without paying an additional cent - but we're not telling folks that this is normal occurrence. The agent working the booth is always scribbling the rough verbal declaration amount. The agent inside who looks at your receipts is different.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not an expert on this, but I see little reason to "hide" an iTunes gift card (and potentially risk trouble). You're allowed small purchases like this to be exempt from duty (amount varies depending on how long you're in the states). Unless you're buying a large $$ amount of these cards, being honest seems like the way to go IMHO.


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you very much guys for your input and sound advices.
Got a last minute ping from work and will be on standby for this weekend, at least for now.

I will keep you posted about my purchase experience if I will ever drive down South to grab an iPad.

Happy Friday!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

chas_m said:


> I'm not an expert on this, but I see little reason to "hide" an iTunes gift card (and potentially risk trouble). You're allowed small purchases like this to be exempt from duty (amount varies depending on how long you're in the states). Unless you're buying a large $$ amount of these cards, being honest seems like the way to go IMHO.


Agreed. I declare my gift cards each time and the answer is always the same: they are treated as cash and not subject to GST or PST. Sometimes they'll ask about the total value and since I only buy less than $100, this has never presented itself as a problem.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

jimbotelecom said:


> Watch out for the NY state gestapo...they like ticketing Canadians.
> 
> Buy at the Apple store. Best buy is in the same mall but I think the Apple store will more likely have the iPad in stock. The Apple might have some accessories in stock too, which I doubt Best Buy would.


be careful with the gestapo comment or you'll get a talking to from screature.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

groovetube said:


> be careful with the gestapo comment or you'll get a talking to from screature.


*tick* *tick* *tick*


----------



## nocturnal (Apr 17, 2010)

i think i might go down tow Buffalo for a couple hours, get the iPad, take out the packaging (minus the charger and the cable), mail those stuff back to myself via USPS and just bring the iPad and the cable with me and say it's been with me all along and been used.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

jawknee said:


> *tick* *tick* *tick*


:lmao:


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

nocturnal said:


> i think i might go down tow Buffalo for a couple hours, get the iPad, take out the packaging (minus the charger and the cable), mail those stuff back to myself via USPS and just bring the iPad and the cable with me and say it's been with me all along and been used.


To save 60 bucks on taxes, you're willing to spend 30 on USPS and run the risk of CBSA catching you in your lie?


----------



## nocturnal (Apr 17, 2010)

(( p g )) said:


> To save 60 bucks on taxes, you're willing to spend 30 on USPS and run the risk of CBSA catching you in your lie?


Why would it be 60? That's only assuming if I I'm getting the WiFi only 16Gb.

I'm getting the 32Gb 3G one and that + NY tax comes to just short of US$800. Once that times 13%, that's another eighty bucks on top. And that's not including stupid canadian tax to the iPad case. You're talking about an easy extra $100 here thanks to the ridiculous Canadian GST and PST tax XX). So you're talking about almost 200 worth of tax (NY and Canada) in total for a device that only cost $730. See, paying the NY tax is understandable because that's the closest US place to get it and most of the US states have a similar sales tax rate (5%+). But paying Canada for something I own. Meh

Plus how can they say it's not used - if I don't have the packaging with me and it is indeed really used.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

nocturnal said:


> Why would it be 60? That's only assuming if I I'm getting the WiFi only 16Gb.
> 
> I'm getting the 32Gb 3G one and that + NY tax comes to just short of US$800. Once that times 13%, that's another eighty bucks on top. And that's not including stupid canadian tax to the iPad case. You're talking about an easy extra $100 here thanks to the ridiculous Canadian GST and PST tax XX). So you're talking about almost 200 worth of tax (NY and Canada) in total for a device that only cost $730. See, paying the NY tax is understandable because that's the closest US place to get it and most of the US states have a similar sales tax rate (5%+). But paying Canada for something I own. Meh
> 
> Plus how can they say it's not used - if I don't have the packaging with me and it is indeed really used.


Justify it any way you want but if you willfully avoid declaring purchases that are subject to taxes, you're smuggling. The border guards aren't idiots. They see people like you and hear stories like yours every day. Bear that in mind, as well what can happen next when they call you on your lie.


----------



## nocturnal (Apr 17, 2010)

(( p g )) said:


> Justify it any way you want but if you willfully avoid declaring purchases that are subject to taxes, you're smuggling. The border guards aren't idiots. They see people like you and hear stories like yours every day. Bear that in mind, as well what can happen next when they call you on your lie.


meh

people do it all the time when they go down to Buffalo wearing all their old clothes and come back in all the new ones, fresh from Buffalo shopping. it's the inevitable consequence of having high GST and PST when almost everything is just cheaper across the border.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> be careful with the gestapo comment or you'll get a talking to from screature.





jawknee said:


> *tick* *tick* *tick*





groovetube said:


> :lmao:


Ok guys, I have seen the light. Nazi's *are* funny and being called one should be seen as a compliment. :lmao:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yes indeed it does appear you've seen the light.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

A friend of mine was paying tax on stuff she declared and the car sitting beside her in the parking lot was getting an earful from the border guard after they got caught trying to bring in a couple of iPad's. The guard said it was $1500 fine. And I suspect the taxes on what he didn't declare in the first place. 

But hey, only you know what's best for you...


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Hey, for TGV and others in Ottawa who want an iPad... I may have a good offer.  PM me if you're interested.

(Serious offers only!)


----------



## ojeff (Jun 19, 2008)

As of Saturday at 7pm, Syracuse has no iPads in stock. New deliveries everyday, except for Sunday.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

l84toff said:


> ... getting an earful from the border guard after they got caught trying to bring in a couple of iPad's. The guard said it was $1500 fine. And I suspect the taxes on what he didn't declare in the first place...


The iPads could be subject to seizure too. 

Smuggle at your own risk.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure if they want to they can seize the whole car and everything in it if caught smuggling. Probably you would get most of it back... eventually. Also, considering the ipad isn't available in Canada it's going to be pretty tough to prove you bought it at home and brought it with you, and probably pretty easy for them to track it's origin, and when it was sold. 
I'm sure many get away with it, but it's not foolproof. Besides, do you only respect the law when you think you're going to get caught if you don't?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

*Back to the original question*

Any stores in Ottawa that sell the US iPad?
I don't mind paying more but need an invoice. 
How about SRM: Salmon Run Mall
Thanks
IO


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Ordered one from Smartphones, Netbooks and Laptops - eXpansys Canada


----------

